# 3700X cannot reach 4.4Ghz. Is it my motherboard?



## CabanaBanana (Jul 23, 2020)

I cannot for the life of me seem to get 4.4Ghz single core boost clock out of my 3700X. I tried testing with cinebench R20 and watching HWiNFO while running the single core bench, and it simply won't push to it. Closest I get is 4.35Ghz. 

I have tried:
Clearing CMOS
enabling PBO
Tried it with it PBO "Auto"
Ryzen Balanced Power Plan
Ryzen High Performance
Updating bios and chipset to latest

I am wondering if its my motherboard, I am also wondering if this is normal behavior?

Specs:
Ryzen 3700X
Asus TUF B450M-Plus Gaming
16gb 3000MHz
Stock Wraith Prism Cooler

Am I being overly critical about this? Is this normal behavior? Is my stock cooler keeping me down? Could it be the motherboard?

Just for the record, every thing else runs smoothly, I am just trying to get advertised boost clocks.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 23, 2020)

CabanaBanana said:


> Just for the record, every thing else runs smoothly, I am just trying to get advertised boost clocks.


Advertised boost clock for the 3700X is 4.2 GHz, if you have a 3800X then it's 4.4 GHz.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 23, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Advertised boost clock for the 3700X is 4.2 GHz, if you have a 3800X then it's 4.4 GHz.


You're wrong boost for 3700X is up to 4.4



			https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-3700x
		


Though I recall a lot of people not being able to hit max boost, I know it improved with updated bios versions though you may have to live with the loss of that elusive 50mhz OP


----------



## HD64G (Jul 23, 2020)

It reaches 4.4GHz for a single-thread load only, momentarily and IF cooling is enough.


----------



## CabanaBanana (Jul 23, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> You're wrong boost for 3700X is up to 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that too however I am on latest bios and AGESA...

It sure does seem that way. that 50mhz is going to haunt my damn dreams.



HD64G said:


> It reaches 4.4GHz for a single-thread load only, momentarily and IF cooling is enough.



monitoring with HWinfo, it never "maxed" out on 4.4 on any single thread during single core cinebench.

I have stock wraith prism. I am wondering if spending $60 on a Fuma 2 is worth it.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stock cooler, you could well find it would boost higher with a high end air cooler or aio, either way it will be quieter and much cooler so if you have the money for one then I'd say go for it just for those reasons alone


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 23, 2020)

CabanaBanana said:


> I cannot for the life of me seem to get 4.4Ghz single core boost clock out of my 3700X. I tried testing with cinebench R20 and watching HWiNFO while running the single core bench, and it simply won't push to it. Closest I get is 4.35Ghz.
> 
> I have tried:
> Clearing CMOS
> ...


Probably.

Try switching things from auto to defaults.

Auto = motherboard maker random core volts oc.


----------



## CabanaBanana (Jul 23, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Probably.
> 
> Try switching things from auto to defaults.
> 
> Auto = motherboard maker random core volts oc.



for my mb, auto is default. when I clear CMOS it makes everything "Auto"


----------



## HD64G (Jul 23, 2020)

A much better than the stock cooler as Fuma2 will allow higher and more consistent all-core-boost clocks for sure. As for instant single-core it might help touch the 4.4GHz but for performance it isn't what is important at all.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 23, 2020)

CabanaBanana said:


> for my mb, auto is default. when I clear CMOS it makes everything "Auto"


Oh , that's not ideal.
Have you actually checked , all boards default to auto, Just saying .

If not then try undervolting it.


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 24, 2020)

CabanaBanana said:


> I cannot for the life of me seem to get 4.4Ghz single core boost clock out of my 3700X.


See my system specs. 
Me neither. The max single core I was able to observe in HWinfo during CB R20 single thread was 4375Mhz. Even in winter when my CPU temp was under 65C with open windows and minus temperatures.
Tried:
Auto BIOS settings
PBO On
Maxing out power limits
Adjust scalar settings in PBO 2x-10x
1Usmus power plans and BIOS settings
Tinkering with the latest BIOS current telemetry offset to get close to 100% power reporting deviation
Not maxing out PBO power settings f.e:
PPT 105W
TDC 66A
EDC 82A
Was hoping to get 4400mhz with every new BIOS and AGESA release, but just got lower and lower CB R20 scores.
Bought my 3700x in Summer 2019, was able to get CB R20 score of over 5200 points, when on 4,2Ghz all core OC with the early Agesa version the MB came with. I cannot even flash the old BIOS anymore since the PI 1.0.0.4 patch B they blocked the downgrade to olders BIOS.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

How wold you rate Ryzen 7 3700X 4.35GHz (all core) at 1.28125v ?

In terms of silicon lottery ?

Exellent
Very Good
Decent
Average
Bad
Very Bad


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> How wold you rate Ryzen 7 3700X 4.35GHz (all core) at 1.28125v ?
> 
> In terms of silicon lottery ?
> 
> ...


1. What does this have to do with the thread/OP... the results of your CPU? You've manually overclocked versus this guy asking about stock boost for his.
2. I feel like a middle school student reading this post of yours, lol.



> Do you think I'm cute? Circle One below
> 
> Yes      /       No



Anyway, if you look at silicon lottery you'll see their highest bin is 4.15 GHz 1.26V and 21% of chips could do this. So if you're sitting at 1.28V at 4.3 GHz, seems above average for sure. That said, their voltages is with THEIR stress testing methods...so, YMMV.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> How wold you rate Ryzen 7 3700X 4.35GHz (all core) at 1.28125v ?
> 
> In terms of silicon lottery ?
> 
> ...


Since by default 3000 series process run at 1.4 most of the time that is an Excellent OC.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 9, 2020)

decent . i can get 4.3 ghz from my 2700x but with a lot more voltage.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

I played with overclocking and seems to be that at these voltage and frequency it's like sweet spot because there's more performance, lower temperatures and less noise even in high loads.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2020)

Verbatim said:


> I played with overclocking and seems to be that at these voltage and frequency it's like sweet spot because there's more performance, lower temperatures and less noise even in high loads.


Congrats!

Not sure how this helps the OP, though. Maybe this is best asked and answered in the existing Zen thread, or one of your own.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 9, 2020)

I do believe that 4.4 is the absolute best (outside of LN2) you can get on 3000 series chips. It would seem the newer silicon (3100X & 3300X) do 4.4 @ 1.375 but those can go as high as 1.5 by themselves. I would do 4.35 or 4.3 @ 1.35 volts and be happy. Your MB VRMs are anemic compared to some other boards but it is AMD locking performance so you can get a 3800x for 200-250 more MHZ. For me the silicon lottery is getting a 3700 and being able to OC to 3800x OC levels.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 9, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I do believe that 4.4 is the absolute best (outside of LN2) you can get on 3000 series chips. It would seem the newer silicon (3100X & 3300X) do 4.4 @ 1.375 but those can go as high as 1.5 by themselves. I would do 4.35 or 4.3 @ 1.35 volts and be happy. Your MB VRMs are anemic compared to some other boards but it is AMD locking performance so you can get a 3800x for 200-250 more MHZ. For me the silicon lottery is getting a 3700 and being able to OC to 3800x OC levels.


Who are you talking to? The OP or the threadjacker that didn't list his motherboard you're saying has anemic VRMs? 

What's going on here? lol


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 9, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I do believe that 4.4 is the absolute best (outside of LN2) you can get on 3000 series chips. It would seem the newer silicon (3100X & 3300X) do 4.4 @ 1.375 but those can go as high as 1.5 by themselves. I would do 4.35 or 4.3 @ 1.35 volts and be happy. Your MB VRMs are anemic compared to some other boards but it is AMD locking performance so you can get a 3800x for 200-250 more MHZ. For me the silicon lottery is getting a 3700 and being able to OC to 3800x OC levels.


I'd read somewhere that max safe all core voltage is 1.325v is this true for daily usage with Ryzen 3000 ?


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 9, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Who are you talking to? The OP or the threadjacker that didn't list his motherboard you're saying has anemic VRMs?
> 
> What's going on here? lol


No the OP, I had the B450 TUF and it is not the best VRM.



Verbatim said:


> I'd read somewhere that max safe all core voltage is 1.325v is this true for daily usage with Ryzen 3000 ?


These CPUs are only 3 years old it seems 1.4 is about the daily limit for Ryzen.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I do believe that 4.4 is the absolute best (outside of LN2) you can get on 3000 series chips. It would seem the newer silicon (3100X & 3300X) do 4.4 @ 1.375 but those can go as high as 1.5 by themselves. I would do 4.35 or 4.3 @ 1.35 volts and be happy. Your MB VRMs are anemic compared to some other boards but it is AMD locking performance so you can get a 3800x for 200-250 more MHZ. For me the silicon lottery is getting a 3700 and being able to OC to 3800x OC levels.


The problem with OCing Ryzen CPU's is the way they're made. The CCX die, which is the interconnect between CPU dies and the rest of the system, is made using a larger lithography process than the CPU dies themselves. This has the effect of limiting how fast the combination can run. If all the dies were made on the same process, higher speed yields could be achieved. This produces the irony of the very thing that makes Ryzen work so well also serves as it's limiting factor.


----------

